# My butcher is messing with me.



## PoukieBear (Aug 31, 2019)

My butcher shop is a family run business, and “my” butcher and I have bonded over the summer over our common grievances of being in this hobby/business and having people sometimes treat us like a joke.  (He’s a 18-19 year old “kid” in a career dominated by older men)

Anyhow, we’ve got a good relationship, and we always tag each other in our online posts.  Yesterday he posted that the shop has several suckling pigs that he was going cut down, and asked if I had anything planned for the smoker this weekend.

I told him I had an empty smoker, and I’ll let him have “butcher’s choice” on what goes in it.

I went in today to see what he was going to give me, thinking it would be pork.  

NOPE!  That little bugger gave me a lamb shoulder!!!  LOL he knows he’s messing with me, but I’m not going to let him think he’s bested me.

So, I now have a beautiful lamb shoulder with no clue what to do with it.  Help!!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 31, 2019)

You could always try pulled lamb.


----------



## PoukieBear (Aug 31, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> You could always try pulled lamb.



I think I’ll go this rough after doing some reading.  Seems easy enough, just like a pork shoulder.

Any tips on what kind of rub to use?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 31, 2019)

A simple SPOG, and since I'm from the South, a mustard/vinegar based sauce.  Top with a dill pickle and some potato chips.  LOL!  To be honest, I don't have any ideas when it comes to Lamb.  I never have smoked it before.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 31, 2019)

I like tyme and oregano, salt and pepper


----------



## daveomak (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh my ??  Lucky you... Lamb is sooo good....  I like it cooked to about 130-135...   It can take some heavy spices and herbs...   The meat loves bold flavors...


----------



## pabeef (Aug 31, 2019)

If you haven't picked a wood yet I like the combo of red oak and cherry. The others have you covered on the seasoning.  Some people like lamb with a little mint jelly  a
On the side.  Good luck  and send photos. 

PABEEF


----------



## Lizard1911 (Aug 31, 2019)

I had to sign up, just to comment here  lol  
I did one if these for Easter this year.
Herbs de Provance ground up with some kosher salt.
Mix with pepper, garlic and onion powder to make a rub.
I didn't do any smoke, just on the charcoal until medium rare.
Best leg I've ever done.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 31, 2019)

Either would work well with your shoulder.
Baaa'd To the Bone - Leg of Lamb, lemon, herbs and spice
Herb Crusted Boneless Leg of Lamb


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 1, 2019)

Yep, smoke it just like a pork shoulder to an IT of 195F or probe tender. 
Wrap in foil at 165F.
To infuse flavor down into the meat, make several slits and then stuff with sprigs of fresh rosemary and chunks of fresh garlic in addition to good old fashioned SPOG rub.
Lamb smoked with cherry wood is the bomb.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 1, 2019)

Well, that was easy!

Salt, pepper, rosemary, thyme, garlic.
5 hours total on the smoker at 280.  Wrapped it 165 IT, after 2 hours, so it doesn’t have much of a smoke flavour.  I shouldn’t have wrapped it since it was such a short smoke, but Oh well! 

The bones slide right out and it shredded like magic.

I think I’ve had lamb twice in my life, and both times I found it very fatty, and had a very strong taste that I wasn’t sure I liked.

But THIS!!  This is amazing!  Go me!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 1, 2019)

Looks tasty!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh good gosh, that looks positively yummy.
*Like!*


----------



## mooncusser (Sep 1, 2019)

Right on! That looks great!  Mrs Mooncusser isn't a fan of lamb but I like the different flavor.  Rosemary and thyme are a good combo for it. Congrats!


----------



## saltandpepper (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! Looks _extremely _good, I must say!

I grilled the leg of lamb past weekend, and used a pretty simple rub (olive oil, thyme, rosemary, salt, and pepper-also used lemon juice when it came off of the grill). I have to say that it was absolutely fantastic and a great way to ease people into lamb since the lamb flavor was noticeable, but not overpowering.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks good from here.
That is the thing about lamb, it can taste a bit gamey.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks great and you made a good choice. I was going to suggest Chile's Goat Barbacoa Recipe and making Tacos. Unfortunately, I got distracted and never made it back here...JJ


----------



## drdon (Sep 3, 2019)

That's a right nice job there! Wouldn't turn that down.
Don


----------



## eccman (Sep 3, 2019)

Looks delicious. I love lamb. I have only cooked lamb in the oven with roasted potatoes. Now I will have to try and smoke some lamb. Oh, could you have your butcher send some to me.

Ian


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 4, 2019)

You nailed it. 

Lately i am leaning towards barbacoa style cooking for lamb, not just from shoulder, but leg too.

The lamb lolipops are the only ones i truly enjoy cooked rare.

Next time try a middle eastern spice mix.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 4, 2019)

I haven't cooked lamb in decades because my wife is not a fan at all, but those pictures have my mouth watering for lamb and mint jelly. Hmm, she's traveling quite a bit. Might have to find me some lamb.


----------



## pabeef (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice job,   
lamb is a favorite of our family partially because we raise sheep and they taste good .  Keep up the good work  and thanks for the pictures 

PABEEF


----------



## bombcast (Sep 6, 2019)

The perfect rotisserie meat, but I don't think I'd do one again in a conventional fixed smoker. So,  I do 2-3 a year, have done probably close to 30 overall.  Can lamb take a lot of spice and flavor? Yes, unquestionably.  Does it make it better? Not really. I've done rubs, all sort of conventional stuff, and the last half dozen looking for juiciness I've done with wet mops, starting with wine/citrus/oil and finally landing on a tip from an Arabic friend. Nothing other than salt, pepper and mango.  Mango juice, and some sprigs of rosemary in the bucket.  After the last heavy mop (10-15 minutes before done), then a good shake of s/p all over. Can't be simpler.  I haven't logged into this site in years, this thread prompted me to share.


----------



## Carvendive (Sep 12, 2019)

I found this thread late. 
Looks GREAT to me - yummy!
Now I'll have to give it a try. But I'm thinking of some I had decades ago. Along with other spices they used paprika and cinnamon. I'm going to focus in that spice direction and give it a try.


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 13, 2019)

That looks so good! I have a lamb shoulder thawing right now and have been debating on how to go about it. I'm glad you mentioned leaving it unwrapped for more time in the smoke  - I think I'm going to throw it in the smoker early enough so I can and do it that way.


----------

